# Bumble Bee relocation?



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I found out that a honeybee swarm had entered some old beat up hive box's in a barn on the neighbors property. At the entrance there are approx. 10-15 bumble bee's just hanging out @ the barn door last night and today. The lady w/ the barn isnt too keen on honey bee's nor bumble bee's right there. If there is a nest or ? of bumble bee's can I try and find it and move the bumble bee's? 
I plan on taking these honey bees to my yard. Maybee the bumble bee's will leave then? I havent a clue??? Anyone on bumblebee's?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Bumbles are alot like honeybees, if there is a nest, you should see foraging activity. The one thing to consider about bumbles is they can sting as many times as they want. They rarely nest in the same spot for more than one season, so if left alone, they may not return next year.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bumble Bee's*

"Bumble Bee relocation"
"The lady w/ the barn isnt too keen on honey bee's nor bumble bee's right there. If there is a nest or ? of bumble bee's can I try and find it and move the bumble bee's?" 
Thank you, Now I still need them moved. I cant wait for "next" season. HOW?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*bees*

first you need to determine if they are bumble bees or wood/carpenter bees as they look the same but nesting habits are quite different. odds are if they are hovering at the door they are wood bees. good luck,mike


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*p.s.*

i have a barn the wood bees like to nest in and i catch them one at a time as they hover with a kids butterfly net and feed them to the koi. you could bottle them and release them (some distance away) if you don't wish to kill them. good luck,mike


----------



## beeman7467 (Jul 18, 2003)

If they are bumble bees you'll see a nest close by. Normally they nest in places that provide some sort of insulation like bird houses with an old nest, insulation in walls, etc. The nest will be about 6-8 inches in diameter with comb stacked vertically (new comb on top of old comb). If you can find it, remove it at night when all the foragers have returned. I have a bumble bee hive box I built from plans I found through GOOGLE. Pretty easy to construct. Alternatively, I think you could put them inside of an empty five frame nuc box. Seal them in for about a week or two (you'll have to feed honey and pollen to them) and they should stay. They don't like direct sunlight so place the box somewhere in the shade. The book "The Humble Bumble Bee" is a great resource for anyone interested in keeping bumble bees. 

BTW: If they are carpenter bees, all bets are off. They are cavity nesters that drill a perfectly round 3/8" diameter hole in a wall and nest behind it.


----------

